# jacobson Sno-Burst Leaking gas out carb



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I just put a new carb kit in and now the carb is leaking gas. I checked the needle and seat and all looks good. I feel there is a block on one of the vent holes but don't know where to look. It leaks right after the machine is turned off, and it will drain the hole tank unless I clamp the fuel line. The carb is a Walbro. Thanks for any help. Bob


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Bob.Are you sure you put the gasket on the carb,then the diaphragm,then the cover plate?Most carbs seem to have the diaphragm first,gasket second and cover third.Just a thought,if your sure the needle and seat are good.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tip I checked the gaskets last night everything is together properly. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I took apart the carb and found that the back side of the needle folcrum is made to hook into the center of the metering diaphram. I have never seen a carburetor that had this feature. I learn something new each time I work on something.


----------

